# Microchip Number



## southdowns (23 January 2008)

I recently bought an Irish horse who's year of birth and breeding is unknown.  He's got a microchip number - is there anyway that i can use this to find out more about him???


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (23 January 2008)

Micro chip doesnt tell anything about the horse, just the owner.
Did you buy this horse privatly?


----------



## southdowns (23 January 2008)

He came from a dealer but they weren't the ones to chip him


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (23 January 2008)

Hmm, sounds dodgy to me!  Id get the vet to scan him and find out who he is registered with.


----------



## catnumber5 (23 January 2008)

The microchip number would be recorded on the passport. It does not tell information about owner - its the horse! When microchip is done - so is identity for the horse - if there is already a passport the 2 identities must match.  The horse obviously carries the microchip for life. The microchip number will also tell you country the horse is from. The first 3 numbers will denote this. If horse is say from france microchip would start with 985. I think the Irish ones are 372. I can check our chip reader if you like.

What is recorded on the passport?


----------



## JM07 (23 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hmm, sounds dodgy to me!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Why???


----------



## Donkeymad (23 January 2008)

Hmmm...interesting. I have a mare with microchip number starting 968. She is supposed to have come from and been chipped in Ireland. I don't suppose you would check her number for me please. Thank you very much


----------



## Fiona (23 January 2008)

Can confirm Irish microchips start with 372....


----------



## Donkeymad (23 January 2008)

Wonder where my girl comes from then!!!


----------



## catnumber5 (23 January 2008)

968 looks like it might either be an old chip or from a country I can't check. I also don't know the USA chip numbers.

056 is Belgium, , 528 Holland, 276 Germany, 620 Portugal, 724 Spain, 380 Italy, UK 826, Ireland 372 and I made a mistake on France - its 250.


----------



## Donkeymad (23 January 2008)

Thankyou catnumber5. My mare is only 5 so it can't be old, now this is a mystery. Possibly she came from Bulgaria originally but I wouldn't have thought they would have microchipped a youngster from there. Mysterious


----------



## catnumber5 (23 January 2008)

I will try to find out. How many digits in the number?  The euro approved standard microchips have 15 digit numbers.


----------



## southdowns (24 January 2008)

Hi

His starts 372 so is Irish.  Its not on his passposrt, but passport was only done when he came over here (dealer had it done).  Its strange because he was supposedly just in a field full of others from which the dealer choses which ones she wants and imports them.

Not all of them have mircochips and my horse didn't have a passport before he came over but surely if someone made the effort to chip him then they would have had a passport made for him.

And do i not need to register his chip to me so that if he ever was lost/stolen (!) then they would know to contact me??


----------



## Faithkat (24 January 2008)

968 looks Canadian  . . .  http://www.955vets.com/micro.html


----------



## equiweb (24 January 2008)

drat, it wont load for me at the moment, any ideas on 985 ?


----------



## catnumber5 (25 January 2008)

He should not have come over without a passport!  The IHB should be able to tell you if that microchip matches a passport.


----------



## equiweb (25 January 2008)

Maybe this page will help people - http://www.icar.org/pages/manifacturer_code_of_conduct.htm


----------



## equiweb (25 January 2008)

http://www.icar.org/pages/manufacturer_codes.htm

Ahh, this one is better


----------



## Donkeymad (25 January 2008)

Canada!!!!  Yes, it has  15 digits

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## equiweb (28 January 2008)

968 - If u contact a company called Petlog and one called Identitag, they should be able to tell you more.

Ive just been sent a list of numbers beginning with .... and companies who register them etc.


----------



## Donkeymad (28 January 2008)

Thanks equiweb, I'll do that.


----------

